# Collet Sleave



## rock_breaker (May 20, 2022)

Started making a split sleave to hold a 7/32" drill in a R-8 collet. Got to the point of cutting the groove and discovered the hand powered hacksaw was the only tool available to do the job. About that time my knees demanded I go sit down. I did find a small (approx. 2") saw blade among those that came with my horizontal mill, but no arbor. Holding the sleave while splitting is the challenge. I made the obvious mistake of cutting it off after drilling. Tomorrow I will correct that if the walls of the sleave are too thick to hold the drill when in use.  

The picture shows the replacement bracket I am trying to make. On the right is the front of the seat frame, the bracket is reversed due to sequence of making. Nails in the wood may not be visible.
Have a good day
Rock breaker


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 20, 2022)

I too find it necessary to go sit down often. Here's to what we can accomplish - even at our own pace!


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2022)

rock_breaker said:


> Started making a split sleave to hold a 7/32" drill in a R-8 collet.


No drill chuck? Here's your excuse to get one.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 21, 2022)

Hi Mr. Whoopee,
I do have a drill chuck for the mill but passed on it in favor of trying the sleave--gotta learn sometime! Along the learning process I used a DI and micrometer to get to final diameter on the sleave, actually came in at 0.374 ".
This was faster than using the marks on the cross slide wheel and better accuracy.
I have come up with a plan to cut the groove on my vertical band saw, if it works I'll toot my horn.
Have a good day
Rock breaker


----------

